

Resolving the St. Petersburg Paradox - metellus
http://mindyourdecisions.com/blog/2010/06/07/the-st-petersburg-paradox-a-flimsy-critique-of-expectation-theory-by-people-who-dont-know-math-or-economics/

======
tjmaxal
What about the TVOM implications? There has to be some opportunity cost for
both sides to playing the game. Given the potential loses involved I think it
would be foolish for anyone to play the game as the seller/ coin tosser.

